
Understanding the split personality of Iceland's volcanoes - glymor
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/04/understanding-the-split-personality-of-icelands-volcanoes.ars
======
mixmax
This is rather scary.

 _historically, activity at Eyjafjallajökull has frequently preceded eruptions
at the nearby Katla, which is a much bigger volcano and contains more
rhyolitic magma. Karson said that there's evidence that Katla has produced
events that covered all of Iceland in ash, and could have what he termed
"broad regional to global impact."_

